# How to get rust stains off a stainless sander



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a stainless steel sander that doesn't look stainless, it looks brown. I tried this cleaner from Power Wash America and it did nothing. My buddy told me to use some sort of chemical that you can buy at masonry supply stores. Any clue what it is?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

muriatic acid


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

basher;1286949 said:


> muriatic acid


Thats it thanks


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Be very careful with that. Do not get it on anything but that stainless. Not a bad idea to wear gloves with a large application like that too. The only problem is it will not make it even looking anymore. it will still be stained where the rust was, kind of whiteish looking usually. It doesnt need to sit very long either. Have a hose handy and wash very thouroughly after. Follow the directions and warnings closely. Other than that, good luck!


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

i use bathroom toilet bowl cleaner and let me tell you you will not find anything better. i will get you the brand this afternoon .


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

the stuff is called THE WORKS . dont get it on you skin it burns . rub on and wash off . walmart has it


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

john mc;1287032 said:


> the stuff is called THE WORKS . dont get it on you skin it burns . rub on and wash off . walmart has it


Thanks for the tip John. The stuff works great and Home Depot has it for like 1.25 a bottle! 
Before-









After-









I should have taken pictures after I used the whole bottle, the sander looks great!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

You posted 2 before pics


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1318348 said:


> You posted 2 before pics


LOL! What about steel wool? or even a Scotch Brite pad and some Comet.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Brian Young;1318355 said:


> LOL! What about steel wool? or even a Scotch Brite pad and some Comet.


I've tried wire brushes and wire wheels that go on a grinder, but the steel wire impregnates into the stainless and it discolors again as soon as it gets wet. Not sure if that would be the case with steel wool or not... I just did some diamond plate stainless with a brass coated wire wheel and painted it with clear lacquer after. It looks great for now, we'll see how it holds up...


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1318348 said:


> You posted 2 before pics


Hahah woops

After









I could have sanded it with 80 grid sand paper but that would have taken forever.


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

Purple power works real good.. dont inhale it - burns like a mother! Farm and Fleet has it on sale this week $13.99/5 gallon bucket.


----------



## equip guy (Nov 25, 2010)

Try turtle wax chrome polish with rust remover. Also try Neverdull from eagle 1 products. Its a wading polish, but rub all over and the get a buffing pad to put on drill. Both work good. I would start replacing some of that angle that is in the picture with some stainless or new piece, fully treated with POR 15 primer and paint. Keep washed over season. I painted my whole dump flat bed and use staight salt, no rust at all or blistering spots


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Clr.............................


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

believe it or not, vinegar! Also works to get concrete off your nice paint job. Rain-x may work too but I use that for tar from fresh roads and sap from those pesky trees.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

There's a cleaner called " Bar Keepers Friend" That comes in a can .Like Comet and that may work for you.


----------

